# SA



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, Im new to this but I just so happened to find my answers last week on this sight. Phillip is 3 and Im on my 3rd vet...Im going to a Dermatologist in Davis tomorrow, BUT by everything I have read (mostly on this sight) Im sure he has SA. Im just sick about it. I will give you the update soon


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Davis.. as in UCDavis??! are you in the area!? 

I hope they can help you, it is so hard watching our babies suffer... what are his symptoms?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wait... Sonya.... did we meet at the Vet several weeks ago!????


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> Davis.. as in UCDavis??! are you in the area!?
> 
> I hope they can help you, it is so hard watching our babies suffer... what are his symptoms?


Yes we did meet at the vet! The food thing didnt do it.... hes lost alot of hair, tail hair gone, silver scales that adhere to thr hair shaft, waxy gunk in ears, odor.....this has been going on since aug... Hope you are better! Yes we go to U.C. Davis tomorrow.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Sonya said:


> Well, Im new to this but I just so happened to find my answers last week on this sight. Phillip is 3 and Im on my 3rd vet...Im going to a Dermatologist in Davis tomorrow, BUT by everything I have read (mostly on this sight) Im sure he has SA. Im just sick about it. I will give you the update soon


Just an FYI, the breeder of one of my dogs, Janet Hicks, has quite a bit of information (including photos) about this condition on her website.
http://www.janizonahavanese.com/SA.html. 
I'm in northern CA too, just outside of Sacramento. Hope it isn't SA but if it is, it can be managed from what I've read.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, i am so sorry Sonya... sounds horrible.  I hope they can help you at Davis, it's great that you are going down there and working so hard to find answers and help him!

It is SO great to 'see' you here on the forum!! I hope to get to know you better! this is a great forum with such wonderful, loving people!! And so much knowledge is shared, it is a great resource, so glad you joined us!!

How is Philips knee? Tillie would LOVE, love, LOVE a playdate when ever Philip is feeling up to it!! 
I am SO overjoyed to have another hav mom on the forum that lives in the SAME city as me!!!!! wahooooooo!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sonya, Janet that Monica mentions is a wonderful resource on SA and it is an issue dear to her heart. I would encourage you to contact her.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sonya, 
I have been thinking of you and Phillip a lot... how did the appt go yesterday??


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Sonya,

Sorry to hear that Phillip may have SA!

It's good your going to Davis and seeing a 
Dermatologist so you'll know for sure.

My Ricky was in the Havanese SA study and 
diagnosed with SA 2 years ago. Our Dermatologist 
recommended Cyclosporine, Douxo Seborrhea 
shampoo & Micro-emulsion Spray.

I hope Phillip doesn't have it but if he does Janet Hicks
& Mary Ellen Vickery are great!! Also their is a Yahoo 
support group where you can get lots of info.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/SA_Addisons/

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My2Havs said:


> Just an FYI, the breeder of one of my dogs, Janet Hicks, has quite a bit of information (including photos) about this condition on her website.
> http://www.janizonahavanese.com/SA.html.
> I'm in northern CA too, just outside of Sacramento. Hope it isn't SA but if it is, it can be managed from what I've read.
> Monica, Dooley & Roxie


 I'm sorry to here your Phillip may have SA. Please do contact Janet she has so much knowledge and can help you. There is or was a year ago a study and for $40 a sample can be sent to a research study. Again I hope you find your answers soon


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2012)

Missy said:


> Sonya, Janet that Monica mentions is a wonderful resource on SA and it is an issue dear to her heart. I would encourage you to contact her.


I have e-mailed her but no response


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sonya, Janet has been under the weather for awhile and also with puppy stuff going on. I'm sure she will answer. Maybe give her a few days more, then try contact again.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2012)

LochTess said:


> Hi Sonya,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Phillip may have SA!
> 
> ...


Did Ricky lose his hair, or if he did did it grow back? Does the Clclosporine work? Are you still giving oil baths etc?


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Ricky's gets infections and hair loss around his 
mouth and under his chin but it's grown back...

The Cyclosporine was a miracle drug! It totally took away all the infection but the only problem was after 6 months Ricky developed an over growth of gum tissue that almost completely covered his lower anterior teeth. We stopped the Cyclosporine and his gum tissues is slowly receding back but the infection around his mouth came back immediately. Now we reduced the
Cyclosporine to 25mg instead of 50mg and his gum tissue is better...

We use Douxo Seborrhea shampoo & Micro-emulsion Spray. The oil baths that help with a lot of dogs doesn't work with Ricky. I think it's a lot of trial and error finding what will work!

Did you see the Dermatologist and did Phillip get tested?


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> Davis.. as in UCDavis??! are you in the area!?
> 
> I hope they can help you, it is so hard watching our babies suffer... what are his symptoms?


Started in aug........ear infections, wite powder around ears, weird ear wax, hair came out in clumps,dry skin, weird color hair, silvery wite things adhered to the base of hair shaft....here I am, 3 vets, and a U.C later, only to get the test because Im being a squeeky wheel.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good for you being the squeeky wheel! sometimes that is the ONLY way to get things DONE!!
I'm so sorry you are having to deal with all of this. :hug:


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, my gut feeling was right, Phillip does have Sebacous adentitis . I don't reall know what to do or where to start. I know I'm contacting the breeder, she already has said there is no SA in the line, I don't want anybody else to go through this. any suggestions.


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi,sorry to hear the results for Phillip. Contact Janet of janizona havanese. She will be able to provide information for you. Medication and/or topical treatment may help Phillip. Definitely let the breeder know. Cheryl


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, Sonya, I am sorry to hear this, but glad that you followed your insticts! I hope now that you have a diagnosis you will be able to help him!!

btw, we're ready for a playdate whenever you and Philip are!


----------

